# Is there a cheap quality cutter?



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have never owned a nice cutter and due to an upcoming lay off can't afford to get one. I think I have enough sticks to last me through the hard times coming thank goodness. I gave up cigar smoking for a time and got back into them this year. I have a free cutter that is barely making it and sometimes it jacks up my good sticks. I am not sure how much longer this thing will hold up. I was just wondering if you guys know of a good quality cutter that is cheap and where I could get such a thing. My local B&M doesn't seem to offer anything other then high priced merch for accessories. 

I am asking because I want something maybe you have experience using and can give me some feedback on. That would help me more than an internet search full of items I have no idea about. Thanks guys.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a cigarsavor double guillotine 60RG cigar cutter that I got at my b&m for $2.50 and i use it more now then I use my xikar and its still as sharp as the day I bought it. Xikar does make a cheaper cigar cutter for around $10 I've seen on ebay but I've never used them or seen one in person so I can't speak on its performance.

This cutter is distributed by Xikar for $4 w/ free shipping

Cigar cutter double blade 56 ring gauge dist. by Xikar - eBay (item 260524529140 end time Jan-15-10 02:48:32 PST)


----------



## Zeb Zoober (Oct 31, 2009)

I picked up my Xikar Xi2 off cigarbid. If you watch for em, you can sometimes get them for $15 to $20 on there.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys that gives me a start in the right direction. I don't know why I didn't think about ebay. cbid hasn't lured me in yet but maybe I will watch things.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You can grab a Wolf V-Cutter for about $10. Just do a Google search on them. I have one with about 3 years on it now, use it all the time and it still cuts like a knife thru butter. Has a German made blade on it.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> You can grab a Wolf V-Cutter for about $10. Just do a Google search on them. I have one with about 3 years on it now, use it all the time and it still cuts like a knife thru butter. Has a German made blade on it.


Because we all know Germans make great products like Shamwows lol.

But seriously I love my wolf v-cutter and I would highly recommend it, seems like many people on here love their wolf v-cutters.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got a Xikar Xi2 cutter on cbid for $21 with shipping


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a bunch of stuff on Dealextreme for $4-6 but the shipping takes 3 weeks to one month. I'd go for the Xihar that Smitty talked about.


----------



## IamIndy (Dec 16, 2009)

You can make yourself a bullet punch out of a long rifle bullet shell. Just sharpen with a file. Dont tap the end on anything to clear it out. Use a toothpick or something to clear it out.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Wolf V cutter would have to be the pick.. Love mine


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

every guy should have a good sharp knife(pocket or bowie) somewhere. many ways to sharpen one with out spending a ton of money on a sharpening system. not sure if this is something you would be interested in so i wont' go in to details on sharpening.

something else most guys have , a razor blade.
as long as you're not cutting a torpedo you're golden. shaving off the first cap or turning it and cutting the center is super simple and easy. cost .25cents 1.00 max from a Dollar Store. razor knife or razor blade doesn't really matter.

even with a cutter around i do like a sharp blade


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Another option

Perfect Cutters Cigar Cutter - CUBAN CRAFTERS


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The cheapest would be your teeth, yeah don't laugh, thats what Eddie Ortega of 601 does.


----------



## IamIndy (Dec 16, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> The cheapest would be your teeth, yeah don't laugh, thats what Eddie Ortega of 601 does.


Did that with a Cuban on the beach in Jamaica when I didn't have a cutter with me. What a disaster that was. Never leave home without a cutter is my _new_ motto.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

teeth will work and so will finger nails used like tweezers but those two techniques are best when the cigar has a good strong cap(many other variables). with a sharp blade or razor one can cut a single double and triple cap with precision 

one thing i wouldn't use is one of those Spikes. it looks like a piece of pizza or wedge of cheese. it's a small plastic wedge that fits on your key ring. in my opinion absolutely worthless.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I have a cigarsavor double guillotine 60RG cigar cutter that I got at my b&m for $2.50 and i use it more now then I use my xikar and its still as sharp as the day I bought it. Xikar does make a cheaper cigar cutter for around $10 I've seen on ebay but I've never used them or seen one in person so I can't speak on its performance.
> 
> This cutter is distributed by Xikar for $4 w/ free shipping
> 
> Cigar cutter double blade 56 ring gauge dist. by Xikar - eBay (item 260524529140 end time Jan-15-10 02:48:32 PST)


Good find Smitty. I just ordered a couple new cutters, but will save this for future.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Send me a PM and I'll send you my sharpest cheapy!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Lots of great suggestions and I appreciate the feedback guys. I have tried the teeth and don't care for it. I can't carry a butcher knife around with me. I do have a pocket knife I have resorted to using. I had a punch I used back in the day that I loved but lost. I guess one thing you guys have made me realize is that if you really want to smoke bad enough anything will work.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

PM received, it's in the mail today bro!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I appreciate the offer. Thanks!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys I have to publicly give a huge thanks to Magnate for sending me one of his extra cutters. I have been using the heck out of it and just got laid off so he really helped me out. Awesome BOTL!!!!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

With all the good will going on here... I'm just happy to be able to be part of the positivity!


----------



## AMHero (Dec 31, 2009)

I made the opposite mistake of buying a Xikar xi3 Spectra for 45$. After I bought it, I instantly thought "I might have to return it" Even though its a good deal. 

(Used on eBay-no returns xD)


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

AMHero said:


> I made the opposite mistake of buying a Xikar xi3 Spectra for 45$. After I bought it, I instantly thought "I might have to return it" Even though its a good deal.
> 
> (Used on eBay-no returns xD)


I know a lot of people like Xikars, but I used one and hated it (and cut myself! how'd that even happen?!).


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

My Xikar has been lonely I've been using my $3 cigar savor cutter for the last month and I love it.


----------

